# Cluster issue



## pivooo (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello guys,

I've got a problem with my 2001 S3.

So I haven't been driving it for a week. So yesterday, I go and start it.... and it dies after 2 sec. Trying again... same thing.... not good.

Well, it cranked so it ain't the battery...

Checking with VCDS gets me this:



> 18058/P1650/005712 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster


So I check fuse 11 & 15: looks ok.

So I see something strange about the cluster, when ignition is on, it seems like only half of it is working: the MIL EPC ABS ect light that should briefly light on when you turn ignition work. But the little "screens" (date + center + mileage) won't turn on....

Lost, I unplug the battery for the night leave it like this until today.

This morning, I plug the battery. And voila!!!! The whole the cluster works (well obviously the date is wrong) and the car starts up.
I was like: "Well problem solved itself, I will be able to drive it this afternoon". Except I'm now back to square 1. The car dies instantly, fault code is back and half the cluster won't work...

Help :'(


----------



## pivooo (Mar 13, 2017)

Some more informations:

I can't access the instruments through VCDS....
And the cluster mind**** is similar to this:


----------

